

Technology is Tearing Us Apart - kkyang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qHNWF6s744U

======
kkyang
This is something I've noticed more and more as technology started to become
more available.

My 11 year old niece that has an iphone recently told me she's "more of a
texter than a talk on the phone kind of person."

